

24 Sleepless Hours of Work = 1 Prelaunch Page - foysavas

http://loudly.com<p>Was it worth it?<p>--<p>BTW, we aren't publicly revealing what we're up to yet, but if you email me asking for details, I'll likely spill the beans confidentially.
======
EMRo
It makes me dizzy but its def intriguing and inviting otherwise. I signed up.
I'm working on a similar landing for the website promoting my mobile app. NYC
based, trying to decide between cityscape and zooming in on a particular
experience within the city

~~~
foysavas
Yeah, we also had the same debate on whether we should go with cityscape or
first-person street views. I don't think we ever made a final decision, but
leaned street view when picking photos.

Our landing page photo changes based on the visitor's IP and host, so most of
our effort went into getting the right photos.

On a friendly note, the guy who signed up as no@no.no (seemingly in response
to the question "was it worth it?"), probably didn't "no" that.

~~~
EMRo
Nice, all great pictures! Where's your about/contact? Would love to learn more
abt loudly, confidentially of course.

------
foysavas
_click, click, click_

<http://loudly.com>

